
A simple exercise to feel bit better - avb333
https://howitzer.co/how-to-feel-better-in-5-minutes/
======
avb333
There are tons of other small games you can play as a refreshment, but the
first step is to acknowledge that you need a break, take deep breaths and try
a game or a recreation

